# Caddy - Miss Personality



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I swear, each day that goes by, i keep falling more and more in love with her. I can't believe she's already been here over a month! She has just made herself at home here and there isn't a day that goes by that she doesn't make us laugh. Caddy is everything Dian said she'd be and sooooo much more. My husband, the non-animal lover, calls her 'his sweet little girl.' If you knew my hubby. this would shock and amaze you, LOL.
Here are some pics from today.

[attachment=14785:attachment]
Hey! Mom is finally taking a pic of me without Lucy! Whoot!
[attachment=14786:attachment]
How dare you. You left me inside the house while you went out in the backyard. Bad mom, BAD! 

[attachment=14787:attachment]
I want to play too, mom!
.
[attachment=14788:attachment]
Let me out... I can sit here and look cute and pathetic all day long if I have too!

[attachment=14789:attachment]
Yeah! Mom's back inside the house! I think I'll completely ignore the look of disdain that the cat is giving me... Maybe if I ignore him enough, he will go far, far away.

And for the update portion of this post...

For those of you who remember Crystal, the little cutie that I had to send back a few days after I got her







I have good news. I know I didn't post much about why I no longer had her, but in that situation, the least bit said, the better. <strike>(and I probably said more than I should have on occasion







)</strike> But... She needed a set of repeat xrays of her hip and her breeder wanted her back in Florida (xrays which she has since had) and the good news is that SHE IS FINE!! My vet was wrong and Crystal is just fine. I had taken her to the vet because she started limping a few days after I picked her up from the airport BUT that limping was most likely caused by an injury she got at my house (I have an evil brick fireplace, add in two dogs chasing each other and throwing themselves around and it's a recipe for major ouch) and was NOT caused by the hip disorder that my vet came up with as a possible diagnosis. I'm just so glad she is fine and that she's back in such capable and loving hands. The hip disorder that my vet came up with is a genetic problem and because of that, I want to make it very clear that Crystal does NOT have it, and that her breeder does NOT have Legg Perthes in her lines!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lucy is so cute. You are a good person to straighten this out for that breeder.








Tina


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww so beautiful! You are so lucky that you have 2 babies now to love eachother and grow together~! I love your new siggy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute! pictures. Caddy is gorgeous.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Lucy is so cute. You are a good person to straighten this out for that breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually Caddy in the pics, my new little show girl that Dian Lynch was wonderful enough to sell to me. Lucy is also going to be in the ring at some point, but I have to grow out the coat I chopped off first!! 

Since I'm most likely responsible if people thought she had a genetic problem in one of her line, I just wanted to clear things up!











> Awww so beautiful! You are so lucky that you have 2 babies now to love eachother and grow together~! I love your new siggy![/B]


Aww thanks! So when are you getting your second malt, hmmm???? *raises eyebrow*


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

That third picture of her little paw pads up on the window is just TOO cute! 

Hey - I think I made it all the way through a post without trying to sneak Lucy away from you!







Oops.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> That third picture of her little paw pads up on the window is just TOO cute!
> 
> Hey - I think I made it all the way through a post without trying to sneak Lucy away from you!
> 
> ...


Hee! I noticed that! 

And when are YOU getting your second malt??? (and no it will NOT be Lucy







) I think everyone should have two, although when I first joined this forum? OMG, the thought of more than one was SO NOT THERE.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Caddy is beautiful and I am so happy to hear little Crystal is fine


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad that you heard good news on Crystal, you were just meant to have Caddy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Caddie is a beautiful little girl & so is Lucy,I can barely tell them apart. I always wondered why you returned Crystal,guess I know now. I'm glad she's ok. Are you going to tell that vet about his misdiagnosis?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

She's such a beauty Stacy! What are her measurements and weight? Either she's really small or that cat is really big LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That was very nice of you to clear up the hip injury problem.
I'm glad you are having a great time with Caddy. I bet she and
Lucy are quite a handful.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Caddie is a beautiful little girl & so is Lucy,I can barely tell them apart. I always wondered why you returned Crystal,guess I know now. I'm glad she's ok. Are you going to tell that vet about his misdiagnosis?[/B]


Yes, I do plan on telling the vet office the results. The xray was sent out to be read by a radiologist so it wasn't just my vet. But because of her age, (four months) they could neither confirm nor deny that there was a problem and I'm just so happy there wasn't anything wrong! It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do, putting that sweet little pup back on the plane and I don't even want to think how agonizing it would have been if I'd had her longer. 

And Lucy and Caddy do look alike, don't they? They do have some of the same lines, and let's just say it didn't surprise me to find that out! When Lucy's coat grows out, it's going to be really hard to tell them apart! Thank you so much for your nice words!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! what a pretty little girl Caddy is







I especially loved the picture of her behind that glass door







sweet!!

I am happy to hear about Crystal







great news


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great pics







Little Caddy is gorgeous & they do look alike. I'm glad Crystal is OK.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pics and captions were great. Caddy is beyond adorable. I love the look on her face in the pics behind the door, especially in pictures 2 and 3. She has such expression in her face... exceptionally adorable!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... luv the door pic!







cute!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Great pictures and captions - Caddy is beautiful.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Your captions are always so














. Caddy is just beautiful, what a girl. Thanks for the update on Crystal - I wondered about her - she was a cutie, too.


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

aww lil miss Caddy, another one of the many favorites here i love to see..







In her pics her personality really shines.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So glad to hear that Crystal is fine and even happier to see more photos of cute littte Caddy. I bet she is glad to get some camera time without Lucy. I know what you mean about loving having two.
Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Caddy is beautiful, as is Lucy... thank you for the update!!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can tell Miss Personality's personality from all her pictures







She is too cute and Lucy too and all your cats and daughter


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Caddy is beautiful!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Caddy looks so sweet!







Great news about Chrystal!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Caddy looks so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Caddy is just the sweetest thing, I'm telling you. She looks at you with those huge eyes and you can't help but melt. She is so playful and she's so much fun to have. I don't know how Dian could have ever given this little precious thing up, but I am sooooooo glad she did!! 

And definetely good news about Crystal! Now that is another little sweetheart. We all miss her


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG Stacy, I WANT Caddie!!!!!! Aren't you getting tired of doing all that grooming???? You know how I LOVE a long coat......... 

Smudge sends kisses to her buddy Lucy!

Hugs,

Cathy


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

where did you get Caddie? she is absolutly beautiful!!! I dont know how anyone could let her go... well it is def. your gain lol you have 2 beautiful girls there!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OMG Stacy, I WANT Caddie!!!!!! Aren't you getting tired of doing all that grooming???? You know how I LOVE a long coat.........
> 
> Smudge sends kisses to her buddy Lucy!
> 
> ...


Hee! I'm about as willing to give up Caddy as you are to give up Smudge!







We love this little dog. Isn't she gorgeous though? I'm doing a good job of breaking her topknot hair (well, actually Caddy does it to herself) but as far as the rest of the grooming? I LOVE IT!!! I just love it. 

Where are those updated pics of Smudge, btw? 





> where did you get Caddie? she is absolutly beautiful!!! I dont know how anyone could let her go... well it is def. your gain lol you have 2 beautiful girls there![/B]


I got Caddy from Dian Lynch (midis Maltese)

Dian's site

I am so pleased with Caddy, she really is a delight to own. She just had my daughter laughing so hard, Marina started wheezing and I had to put an end to their fetch game. I just sent in the entry form for my first show with Caddy and I'm scared to death!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww, it`s GREAT to hear that Crystal is ok. What a relief and a joy! Caddy is adorable, such a gorgeous girl!


















> I just sent in the entry form for my first show with Caddy and I'm scared to death!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Stacy, how exciting!!!! are you going to show her yourself? please keep us updated, i can`t wait to hear all about it and see the pictures!!! YAY!!! i can`t wait!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh she is sooooo cute!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Lucy and Caddy are knock out gorgeous ........ they could be twins!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Awww, it`s GREAT to hear that Crystal is ok. What a relief and a joy! Caddy is adorable, such a gorgeous girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm showing her myself and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!! I had never even thought about showing until you announced that Nacho just got his championship and I realized you got him as a pet, initially. (that was right when I joined) I first thought 'wow! How cool!" then my eyeballs went to Lucy and I said to myself "hmmm... I wonder if Lucy has what it takes..."

Now five months later, here I am, with my very first show coming up and did I mention THAT THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT??????

Well, yours and Faye









Oh and thank you both


















> Lucy and Caddy are knock out gorgeous ........ they could be twins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! You should hear how often in my house I'm asked 'is that Caddy or Lucy?" When Lucy's coat grows out, wow, it will be very tough to tell them apart! Caddy has MUCH bigger eyes though and she's way more playful than Lucy. 

It didn't surprise Faye and I to learn that Lucy's grandsire is Caddy's great grandsire, in addition to Risque Business being in both of their pedigrees. I know it's not that close of relations, but they do still resemble each other!

Here's Lucy's half-brother
http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/Joker.html

Isn't he gorgeous? *dies*


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > OMG Stacy, I WANT Caddie!!!!!! Aren't you getting tired of doing all that grooming???? You know how I LOVE a long coat.........
> >
> > Smudge sends kisses to her buddy Lucy!
> >
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > > OMG Stacy, I WANT Caddie!!!!!! Aren't you getting tired of doing all that grooming???? You know how I LOVE a long coat.........
> > >
> > > Smudge sends kisses to her buddy Lucy!
> > >
> ...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good luck in the show Stacy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276654
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to say that I like being accused of causing something that is so enjoyable to you. 

I kept two girls this year who are 1/2 sisters to Caddy, and those eyes and the coat were the deciding factor. It will be interesting to see if the little ones he sired this week look like the others. And, no, I'm not keeping any.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm showing her myself and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!! I had never even thought about showing until you announced that Nacho just got his championship and I realized you got him as a pet, initially. (that was right when I joined) I first thought 'wow! How cool!" then my eyeballs went to Lucy and I said to myself "hmmm... I wonder if Lucy has what it takes..."

Now five months later, here I am, with my very first show coming up and did I mention THAT THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT??????

Well, yours and Faye









Oh and thank you both


















> Lucy and Caddy are knock out gorgeous ........ they could be twins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! You should hear how often in my house I'm asked 'is that Caddy or Lucy?" When Lucy's coat grows out, wow, it will be very tough to tell them apart! Caddy has MUCH bigger eyes though and she's way more playful than Lucy. 

It didn't surprise Faye and I to learn that Lucy's grandsire is Caddy's great grandsire, in addition to Risque Business being in both of their pedigrees. I know it's not that close of relations, but they do still resemble each other!

Here's Lucy's half-brother
http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/Joker.html

Isn't he gorgeous? *dies*
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'll have to say that I like being accused of causing something that is so enjoyable to you. 

I kept two girls this year who are 1/2 sisters to Caddy, and those eyes and the coat were the deciding factor. It will be interesting to see if the little ones he sired this week look like the others. And, no, I'm not keeping any.
[/B][/QUOTE]

HA! That's what you say now, LOL! But then those eyes will go to work on you and they will turn your brain to mush and next thing you know? You have more permanent additions to your furry family. *nods* Oh yes. I can see it now. And I know this because if Caddy ever has pups that have those eyes? They won't be going anywhere!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Those are some great pictures. I simply must agree about falling in love, I love mine she can do no wrong! Did I read it right you are going to show? Go girl! I may give it a shot next year. Let us know all about it. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Caddy is adorable. I love her expressions.

Congratulations on your first showing. Let us know how it goes.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

